# Car broken into - Clear Creek, Rigo



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, interestingly enough, another girl had her car broken into and her sh-t cleaned out around 6pm across the street from the narrows. Hide those valuables. 

P.S. Saw a couple pretty boys running Rigo on 9news this evening.


----------

